# Olympic Trials-Qualification Day



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

It was a windy humid hot day -more like July. Lots of surprises and a few "as we expected". The rain held off til after all but two archers were done-but I will get to that shortly.

In the ladies division there was some shocks but US #1 Jen Nichols creamed the field shooting a 1300+ qualification score, Indeed, as the rounds progressed, it was obvious she would have held her own with the men and would have been in the top 3 on the boys board at some points of the 144 arrows. None of the other women would have come close to making the men's cut which was 1263 showing how strong Jen is shooting. Her form was perfect from what I saw.

In the men, it was some of the usual suspects at the top, Butch, Vic were strong. However Scott McKechnie of California was a top dog today. US #3 Chris Schull barely made it as he and Ed Eliason tied for 16th and went to a 12 arrow shootoff. Ed made up a few points on the last round (it was raining pretty good by then) to force a sudden death-Chris 9-Ed-8 so Chris and his year at the OTC didn't go to waste.

A surprise the other way was our own Limbwalker John Mageras who shot well at was among the leader board all day despite a miss on the last round of the first 72. I believe he was 7th. Other qualifiers as I RECALL include 1996 and 2000 Olympian Rod White, 2000 Alternate Jason McKittrick, Staten Holmes, and World Team members Kruger and Meyers. 1996 Gold winner Justin Huish didn't make the cut however. John Burkett was shooting well too and field 1-2 medalists Barrs and Mglyn made it as well.

The women's side saw a huge shocker as 2000 olympian and US #2 Karen Scavotto didn't make the cut -hard to say what happened, I didn't see alot of concern from Papa JIm nor Coach Tim the times I saw them. World Team member Stephanie Miller was never on the leader board and failed to qualify too-academics at Columbia are big league and that may have been a factor.

Veteran Janet Dykman finished well as did Former world class pro shooter Rick White's very nice daughter Stephanie White Arnold. Vic's ladyfriend and rather new shooter Joy (I'm going to screw this up) Farkenrog surprised many with her high finish but her form is strong and she is very fit. Terry Wunderle's other charge on the ladies' line-Ashley Kamuf shot well and comfortably qualified as did veteran Judy DeVoll. Aya Labrie-who has had a rotten year in terms of luck couldn't get her light field arrows to find the mark in the high winds-hopefully a medal at the field world will save the season. 15 year old Margo Stuchin made it in but former world junior record holder Amy Green did not. I believe Roxanne Reimann went in but Dawn Chudy didn't. a top junior (whose mom helped us alot with scoring) Sara Mancini barely missed the cut too-but she is going to England to the world juniors nonetheless. Other juniors did well-I believe Lindsay Pian did qualify.

The lovely stodrette did rather well but didn't quite make the cut-however it was obvious that she was in good spirits and having fun-an example for many on how to act .

That's it for today-I may remember more later and update it-tomorrow and thursday-15 round robins and then a cut to 8.

Hard to predict-Karen's failure to qualify threw all the cards off the table but right now Jen Nichols appears to be as sure a bet as there is with a 60+ point lead.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

"1996 Gold winner Justin Huish didn't make the cut however."

Good report Jim. I remember putting Huish's name on the final cut scoreboard. I left before the Eliason / Shull shootoff. Did something happen to cause Justin to be pulled from the top 16?


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

I answered my own question. Huish did make the cut. Results for Day 1 are posted at the NAA website.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks again Jim!

Any news on Mike Gerrard (Jurasic Archer)?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the update Jim! Go John! If you see him Jim, tell him I said good luck!


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Gerard ended up in 20th. He made a good show making it as high as 13th (if I remember right) on the leaderboard, but was slowly inched off as the day progressed.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I didn't recall Huish making the cut but I could have been mistaken. Ed's original score was 1264-but it had an error-Jane Johnson, Mrs Mancini and I were mostly concerned in triple checking his and Chris Schull's cards. Mike hit the leader board but dropped


----------



## bluenova (Oct 15, 2002)

Just thought I'd point out. Kendra Harvey who is I think 15 and also on the junior world team is currently in second. 2 other girls that made the cut were lindsay pian and Danielle McCullough. Congrads and good shooting to all of you.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I also note that Phyllis SHipman-perhaps three times as old as many of the top girls shot a real strong second half to make the cut. Stodrette (Deb Krienke) missed the cut by a few scant points but again, she beat half of our last world team


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

It is too bad that Aya didn't make the cut. I'm sure she will bounce back. Maybe next time.

Joy started shooting up here in Dedham MA. She hasn't been shooting for very long, but knows what it takes to be at the top. She rowed at a national level.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

her form looked strong and being able to shoot for months without having a job to distract you helps.-of course that was due to some innovative fund raising showing some initiative! it doesn't hurt having the Wunderle clan helping you either


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Good report Jim,keep up the good work.
Man I can't beleive Scavotto didn't make the cut.Just goes to show that anyone can have a bad day I guess.It's just a shame that it had to happen on such an important day.
So quarter finals start tomarrow then?
Still rooting for 84 olympian and Grand Rapids native Glenn Meyers to make the team..............Go Glenn!
Thaks again,
Jerry


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah its too bad-Karen has really worked for this and has a proven track record in international competition. She also has always been quite pleasant and respectful in all the dozen or so tournaments I have seen her at. Same with her father who was quite complimentary on our effort. I note that Karen is off to Auburn to complete her engineering degree-I think is a fairly safe bet that she is going to be a success in whatever she does. 

Aya tends to feed off adversity-I spent a fair amount of time talking to her at this shoot and the field tournament-there is an old saying that what does not kill you makes you stronger-I think that pretty much sums up Aya. So many of the competitors work very hard-but have a support system that allows them to concentrate solely on the archery-when someone is able to do well without that, my respect for them is very high.

It was also good to see that gt was shooting ok despite the nasty shoulder bashing he took last week. He noted that the 144 arrows was a bit tiring-but I am sure he will do well at the world field in a few weeks


----------



## rksonic (Jan 22, 2003)

Rooting for McKechnie here, a great shooter and good guy, I've shot countless qualifiers with him at El Dorado Park, Long Beach, and Woodley Park Archers, in Van Nuys. He doesn't shoot all USAT Tourneys, but did have 2nd place at Target Nationals next year, dropping to 4th overall.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## lft_arw (Sep 11, 2002)

Just so you know Lindsay Pian made the cut in 10th place. By the way she is also going to England on the Jr World team. She shoots about 30 lbs. at her draw length. I can hardly wait until the end of today to see if she has made the top 8 cut.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Mark-I didn't get to see much of Lindsay other than giving her a lift to her car in my Deere Gator. NIce girl. She seemed not to be winning many of her passes-which was true with some of the other younger ladies-Kendra, Margo and Danielle Mc. Kendra was high in the standings after the qualification round but Stephanie (White) Arnold and Janet Dykman were doing well-Steph ran the table today and is in second place.

The wind was not as vigorous as it was yesterday


----------



## lft_arw (Sep 11, 2002)

Jim C.
The great thing is, these young ladies are gaining the needed experience that it takes to excel for future events. There were 6 Junior /Cadet ladies from the current Jr. World team in the top 40 positions at the close of day one, 5 were in the top 19, and 3 were in the top 14. This is huge in terms of the younger competitors challenging the more senior members as they climb their way to the top positions. Who knows by the next Olympic trials we may see these young ladies at the top of the food chain as the next four years of competition will toughen them up.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow! 30 pounds.That must be a heck of an arc at 70 meters.I wonder if she has ever taken out any birds during practice.  
Good point Mark,the talent pool looks really good for the ladies.How about the mens?Any up and comers looking good there?
We seem to be in good shape in the compound area with the likes of Mary Zorn and Braden Gallethein along with numerous others.
Been seeing Marie DeRegnaucourt and dad at alot of shoots this year with her hoyt recurve in the junior division.Didn't look like she fared to well at the trials though.Hopefully next year.I think she has one more year in the juniors.
Jerry


----------



## lft_arw (Sep 11, 2002)

There were 4 junior men that competed at the Olympic trials and are also on the Jr. World team.


----------



## rhoodtx (Jun 17, 2004)

Great to hear about how everyone is doing. If one of you Ohio shooters has a chance, will you tell my "old" friends Judy D., Janet D., and Jessica C., that Kelley says way to go and keep up the good shooting. It is killing me not getting to be there to cheer everyone on!! Thanks so much!


----------

